# Beer lover's get-together / 01.04.2010 09:00 pm onwards / Jebel Ali Club



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

*Time:* April 1, 2010 at 9pm to April 2, 2010 at 2am
*Location:* Jebel Ali Club
*City:* Dubai
*Map:* JEBEL ALI CLUB Dubai City
*Event Type:* Beer party!!

Anyone enjoying beer is welcome to hop on the train and join us for this great night.

Beer being world's no 1 socializing agent will be our VIP guest for the night, and will be helping us enjoy ourselves throughout the night.

And for those who don't enjoy beer/alcohol or do not drink at all, you're also welcome to come around and discover this sensational beauty with us )

Everyone is welcome to this event at anytime they want!!

* Just be informed that this event is being organized in parallel with another site, so other people will also be showing up.
* We might be facing a dry weekend due to the death of Shaikh Ahmad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan so if the authorities announce this, the event will be postponed to 08.04.2010


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess it`s too much to hope for that the other site is hotasianhoneyswhobuybeer.com??


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

well I was keeping this a surprise but you just had to spoil everything right!?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bumping this thread!

For all those that keep saying they want to meet new people, here is an ideal opportunity. 

-


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well you see Elphaba, the problem with this place (I mean no harm, definitely happy with the site, but the problem is about the members) is people keep on talking about meeting new people but when there's an actual event, somehow everyone goes into deep silence and no one shows up.. This is really frustrating and causing me to loose hope about these people's sincerity 



Elphaba said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> For all those that keep saying they want to meet new people, here is an ideal opportunity.
> 
> -


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> Well you see Elphaba, the problem with this place (I mean no harm, definitely happy with the site, but the problem is about the members) is people keep on talking about meeting new people but when there's an actual event, somehow everyone goes into deep silence and no one shows up.. This is really frustrating and causing me to loose hope about these people's sincerity


I would agree. They come on looking for friends, and most people just post that they want to go out, socialize, have coffe or a drink and most put something about the beach. Then they have meetups and seems just a few go. 

Good luck with your outing! I for one will be at work, and I do not like bars


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would agree. They come on looking for friends, and most people just post that they want to go out, *socialize*, have coffe or a drink and most put something about the beach. Then they have meetups and seems just a few go.
> 
> Good luck with your outing! I for one will be at work, and I do not like bars


It's *socialise*, as per the rules of the forum all posts must be in English....


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

well it was a great night out with a group of 12, met some great people, how unlucky nobody from here showed up..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I contemplated it, but then thought a few beers with some bird in Ajman (with magnificent breasts) would be a better one.

Shame she's married and not blonde....


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well Andy if you were to show up at JAC, and told me that instead of meeting that bird you decided to show up here, I most probably would have kicked you out 

You've made the right choice mate :clap2:

The part about being married can be solved out but I ain't sure if you can do anything about not being blonde 



Andy Capp said:


> I contemplated it, but then thought a few beers with some bird in Ajman (with magnificent breasts) would be a better one.
> 
> Shame she's married and not blonde....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> Well you see Elphaba, the problem with this place (I mean no harm, definitely happy with the site, but the problem is about the members) is people keep on talking about meeting new people but when there's an actual event, somehow everyone goes into deep silence and no one shows up.. This is really frustrating and causing me to loose hope about these people's sincerity


From having arranged forum meet ups in the past, I know exactly what you mean. I really dont know why all those who keep asking to meet people don't bother to show up. Are they expecting these new friends to knock on their door?

:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's *socialise*, as per the rules of the forum all posts must be in English....


Andy, I am going to kick you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> The part about being married can be solved out but I ain't sure if you can do anything about not being blonde


 
Men...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy, I am going to kick you.


I normally charge extra.....


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Men...


... women


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't live with them, and prob could live without them!


----------

